# 2013 ProjectTarpon.com Tournament T-Shirts are about done....



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jean Eastman has once again done a fantastic job on the t-shirts for this year's tournament. Remember, invitations are out and entry deadline is August 10th.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

T-shirts look great. Looking forward to the tournaments. :dance:


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Where can I buy one?? Fantastic!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

seadave said:


> Where can I buy one?? Fantastic!


They are not available for sale. Sorry, they are for tournament entries only.


----------

